# So sad...



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

So the puppies were born yesterday. I'm trying to be upbeat and figure out what I want to do next. My breeder had me down for a boy. I told her it really has to be a boy, because all the other dogs owned by family are girls and not all of them are very friendly with other girl dogs. I don't want to have to keep them separate. So anyways, I was going to meet up with someone who has one of her dogs, and my breeder had told that person that I was getting one of her boys from this litter. Also, she told me that as long as she kept what they saw on the ultrasound, I would get one.
I believe all of the other people on the list are down for any of her litters (there are a couple separate ones in the works), while I said that I only wanted to be on the list for this one (personal preference, nothing against the other breeding fundamentally). I believe everyone else is also being more open to what sex.

Then yesterday I got the news... I'm seventh on a long list of people, and there was only one boy born. Only one. There are not as many puppies as we expected by two, although that wouldn't guarantee more boys (which is what everyone prefers apparently).

I'm crushed, everyone. I know there's no way that I could get him, even if his temperament matched. I just wanted to spill my sorrows out here, I feel gutted. I got on the list and was following this before the Mom was even bred. Sigh. She's going to update us all with info and more pictures, but I'm kind of dreading it, because it will only solidify what I already know. Thanks for listening, it's just really disappointing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes it can be disappointing, but may also be 'fate', that something better will come along.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I was crossing my fingers and praying pretty hard for multiple boys for Delgado's litter. When they came out and there were two girls and the rest were boys (6 or 7 if I remember correctly) I did a total happy dance. I would have been stuck as well as I needed a boy, now I have one of each my third could be either sex so I won't be as nervous

I'm sorry, I believe things happen for a reason so I hope it somehow works out or you find a even better puppy there or somewhere else


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel  I have been waiting for months to find a breeder, then wait even longer for the pups to come and talking to the breeder about getting a dog. 

As everyone else has said, I'm sure something will come up, it just means waiting a little longer until you find that forever friend


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

stinks, keep searching.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

That sucks. I waited for three breedings to get my pup. I wanted a very specific personality/structure bitch from a particular bloodline and although each litter was large the first there were 2 females, second there was one and finally the third had 4 and one that fit my bill. I'm so glad I waited though. 
You'll get your perfect pup eventually


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. She said she would update us yesterday, but so far nothing. I'm not sure if I want to email her and confirm that I'm not getting a puppy (and that I'm getting my deposit back), or if I should wait for her to contact me. There are other breeders who are doing litters around now or spring, so if I can't get a baby from this litter, I want to know so I can hop on the other lists so this doesnt happen again where I'm late to the party. I already sent a congrats email, so I don't want to be naggy...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not get discouraged yet. I wanted a puppy from the litter I got Seger from. BUT, no puppies were available so I was on the list for a different female/same father. At the last minute someone backed out and I got orange boy who I had been drooling over. He was meant for me.


----------

